# Afficher champ CCI dans mails envoyés



## moodygd (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai envoyé des mails avec des adresses dans le champ cci. Je souhaiterais vérifier les adresses que j'ai mise mais quand je vais dans messages envoyés, et que j'ouvre le mail en question, il ne m'affiche pas le champs cci. 

Comment faire pour qu'il s'affiche ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

A priori, Apple Mail fait automatiquement apparaître le champs «CCi :» au-dessous du champs «À :» dans les messages envoyés dès lors qu'il est présent.

Si tu ne le vois pas apparaître, c'est probablement parce qu'il n'y en avait pas (du moins pas reconnu comme valide) dans le message au moment de l'envoi.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question du fonctionnement d'un logiciel de messagerie (il aurait d'ailleurs été bon de préciser duquel il s'agit). Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## moodygd (4 Mai 2011)

merci pour la réponse. 

J'ai envoyé le mail à mon adresse, et j'ai mis ma deuxième adresse en CCI. J'ai bien reçu le mail sur les deux adresses, mais lorsque je vérifie dans messages envoyés, il n'y a pas de cci affiché. Juste le "à".

 Je suis sur TIGER 10.4 et l'appli mail est la 2.3.1.

Je suis sûr qu'il doit y avoir un truc à cocher/décocher quelque part, mais j'ai regardé partout dans les préférences et je ne trouve pas...

Merci...


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2011)

Effectivement, sous Tiger c'est  un peu différent. Par défaut le champ «CCi :» n'apparaît pas.

Pour le faire apparaître, il faut aller dans le menu _Mail > Préférences..._ sous l'onglet _Présentation_ pour modifier la liste «_Afficher le détail des en-têtes_», soit en choisissant «_Tous_», soit en choisissant «_Personnaliser_» et en ne faisant figurer que les champs désirés à l'aide des boutons [+] et [&#8211;].


----------



## moodygd (4 Mai 2011)

ça marche !! 

Merci infiniment ! 

PS: J'en étais sur qu'il fallait cocher quelquechose....


----------

